# FR: faire appel à X - pronom y / lui



## meryann

Hi there! I'm wondering whether the replacement I've made is grammatically correct:

Les personnes font appel à un conseil juridique.​
Could I replace _appel (OD) _with _le _and _à un conseil juridique (OI)_ with _lui_?

Les personnes _le lui_ font.​
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yendred

"_faire appel (à)_" is idiomatic, so you can't replace "_appel_" with a pronoun.

But you can replace "à _un conseil juridique":
Les personnes *y* font appel._


----------



## meryann

Great, thanks! So could I say: "Les personnes _lui _font appel"? Is it correct to change "un conseil juridique" pour "lui"?


----------



## Yendred

No, in the case of "_faire appel à_", you must use "_y_":
_Les personnes *y* font appel._

Or you can keep the preposition "_à_" and put_ "lui" _after_:
Les personnes font appel *à lui*. _

Now, which one of these two should you choose?
The "_y_" form should rather be used when then OI  complement is indefinite (this is your case):
_Les personnes font appel à un conseil juridique  Les personnes *y* font appel_

And the _"à lui"_ form should rather be used when then OI  complement is definite, e.g:
_Je fais appel à l'avocat de ma sœur  je fais appel *à lui*_


----------



## Maître Capello

I beg to disagree. The choice between _y_ and _à lui_ does not depend on the definite or indefinite aspect of the complement, but on the *nature* of that complement – whether it is a *thing/concept/entity* or a *person*.

_Les personnes font appel à *un* conseil juridique / *au* conseil juridique de la société. → Les personnes *y* font appel.
Les personnes font appel à *un* conseiller juridique / *au* conseiller juridique de la société. → Les personnes font appel *à lui*._

See also the following related thread:
FR: think of/about X - penser à X - pronom (y / moi, toi, lui, etc. / me, te, le, etc.)

And also in the Français Seulement forum:
elle y tient / elle tient à lui/elle/eux/elles / elle lui tient (?)
penser à qqch/qqn - y penser / penser à lui/elle / lui penser [sic]


----------



## Yendred

Maybe but for _Je fais appel à un avocat_, I would not say _Je fais appel à lui_, but _J'y fais appel._


----------



## atcheque

Yendred said:


> Maybe but for _Je fais appel à un avocat_, I would not say _Je fais appel à lui_, but _J'y fais appel._





Maître Capello said:


> See also the following related thread:


Cf. aussi : FR: y / lui, leur - grammaire


----------



## Yendred

Le TLFi dit :


> Y (...) est utilisé de plus en plus souvent pour parler de personnes, peut-être un peu par analogie avec en, (...) les puristes mis à part, on commence à considérer y comme la variante « parlée » des pronoms à lui, à elle, etc. Ceci nous amène à supposer (...) que la différence en ce qui concerne la pronominalisation des compléments (...) n'a rien à voir avec la nature des compléments (humains ou non), mais tient exclusivement à la nature du verbe.



Navré d'insister, mais dans "_Je fais appel à lui_", _lui _me sonne parfaitement défini et ne convient pas à mon sens à un complément indéfini.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Maybe but for _Je fais appel à un avocat_, I would not say _Je fais appel à lui_, but _J'y fais appel._


 Vraiment ? Jamais je ne dirais une telle chose ! C'est du français familier ou régional, à ne pas imiter, surtout pour des non-francophones.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ? Jamais je ne dirais une telle chose !



Mais que diriez-vous alors ? _Je fais appel à lui ? _Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, _lui _me sonne parfaitement défini et ne convient pas à mon sens à un complément indéfini.


----------



## atcheque

Yendred said:


> Maybe but for _Je fais appel à un avocat_, I would not say _Je fais appel à lui_, but _J'y fais appel._


Peut-être _Je le fais_  en prenant la locution complète.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Mais que diriez-vous alors ? _Je fais appel à lui ?_


Tout à fait.  D'ailleurs, une fois que _un avocat_ a été mentionné, il n'est plus tout à fait indéfini.

_Je cherche *un* bon avocat. Je veux faire appel *à lui* pour…_


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue partager l'interprétation de Me Capello et la distinction défini/indéfini. La question est de savoir où on met la distinction entre défini et indéfini :

1) Fais-tu appel à un jardinier pour tailler tes haies ?
---> Oui, j'y fait appel (ici : clairement indéfini)

2) Fais-tu appel au merveilleux jardinier de Mme X pour tailler tes haies ?
--- > Oui, j'y fais appel
---> Oui, je fais appel à lui

Je ne sais pas si cela peut aider, mais ici "faire appel à " = "recourir à".


----------



## Yendred

olivier68 said:


> 1) Fais-tu appel à un jardinier pour tailler tes haies ?
> ---> Oui, j'y fait appel (ici : clairement indéfini)
> 
> 2) Fais-tu appel au merveilleux jardinier de Mme X pour tailler tes haies ?
> --- > Oui, j'y fais appel
> ---> Oui, je fais appel à lui



Dans le deuxième cas, le jardinier est parfaitement défini donc "_je fais appel à lui_" est la bonne formulation.

Pour moi, comme le mentionne le TFLi, je fais une analogie avec la distinction _en / le-la :
Veux-tu un bonbon ? Oui j'*en* veux bien (un)
Veux-tu le bonbon que ton frère a laissé ? Oui je *le* veux bien_



Maître Capello said:


> Je cherche *un* bon avocat. Je veux faire appel *à lui* pour…



Mais dans ce cas :
_- Vas-tu faire appel à un avocat pour ton procès ?_
A l'évidence, la réponse "- _Oui je vais faire appel à lui_" ne convient pas, n'est-ce pas ?
Dans ce cas, pour moi la seule réponse possible est "- _Oui je vais y faire appel_".


----------



## OLN

Si les circonstances et le contexte restent à préciser, quand on dit "Les personnes font appel à un conseil juridique" et que je me trompe peut-être, ce conseil désigne à priori une personne, en plus clair un conseiller.


> _Conseil juridique._ Personne qui, sans avoir la qualité d'avocat, fait profession de donner des avis pouvant avoir des implications juridiques. Synon. usuel _conseiller juridique._
> CONSEIL : Définition de CONSEIL



Je pense comprendre la question que soulève Yendred à propos de _défini _et _indéfini. _(pardon, je rédigeais avec mes deux doigts pendant que vos réponses arrivaient )
Ca peut être maladroit de dire "à lui" lorsque "un conseil" est un conseil quelconque non désigné.
Exemple :
_Faire appel à un conseiller juridique est une bonne idée._ (généralité)
Diriez-vous _Faire_ _appel *à lui *_(qui me chiffonne ), _à l'un d'eux_ (il reste non désigné) ou autre chose ?

Je tournerais cela différemment :_ faire appel aux services d'un conseiller juridique _→ _y faire appel._


----------



## Yendred

OLN said:


> quand on dit "Les personnes font appel à un conseil juridique" et que je me trompe peut-être, ce conseil désigne à priori une personne, en plus clair un conseiller.



Oui je l'ai compris comme ça dans la question de départ.



OLN said:


> Ca peut être maladroit de dire "à lui" lorsque "un conseil" est un conseil quelconque non désigné.



Oui, c'est ce que j'appelais la distinction entre défini ou indéfini. Disons alors si c'est plus clair désigné ou non désigné.



Yendred said:


> _- Vas-tu faire appel à un avocat pour ton procès ?_
> Dans ce cas, pour moi la seule réponse possible est "- _Oui je vais y faire appel_".



Ou comme le mentionne OLN, "_- Oui, je vais faire appel à l'un d'eux_", mais cette formulation est lourde tandis que  "- _Oui je vais y faire appel_" me paraît parfaitement convenable.

(désolé pour les éditions a posteriori mais j'essaie d'être le plus rigoureux possible)


----------



## olivier68

Bon… on a l'air à peu près d'accord que la distinction de pronoms n'est pas liée à l'opposition objet/personne… et que si la chose n'est pas définie, on emploiera "y". Le "souci" est quand la chose est définie.

_Connais-tu le Goelzer, ce dictionnaire latin qui précise l'existence des comparatifs et superlatifs dans la langue classique ?
Oui, je le connais. J'y fais souvent appel et m'y réfère constamment ; je m'appuie souvent sur lui quand j'ai un doute._

Ici, c'est défini : le "y" ou "lui" me semblent passer tout aussi bien.
Mais il peut y avoir tout un contexte qui fera pencher pour l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Mais dans ce cas :
> _- Vas-tu faire appel à un avocat pour ton procès ?_
> A l'évidence, la réponse "- _Oui je vais faire appel à lui_" ne convient pas, n'est-ce pas ?
> Dans ce cas, pour moi la seule réponse possible est "- _Oui je vais y faire appel_".


_À lui_ ne convient en effet certainement pas dans ce contexte. Toutefois, quoique assurément plus acceptable que _à lui_, je ne dirais pas non plus _y_ pour ma part. Dans ce genre de cas, c'est normalement les pronoms _en_ et _un_ que l'on emploie en construction directe (cf. _Je vais *en* appeler *un*_), mais en tour indirect comme ici, je ne vois d'autre solution que de contourner le problème en changeant d'expression. Par exemple : _Oui, je vais en contacter un._

Avec un autre verbe à construction indirecte comme _parler_, que diriez-vous étant donné que je suppose que vous n'emploieriez pas le pronom _y_ dans ce cas ?

_— Vas-tu parler à un avocat ?
— °Oui, je vais *y* parler._



olivier68 said:


> Bon… on a l'air à peu près d'accord que la distinction de pronoms n'est pas liée à l'opposition objet/personne…


Pas vraiment… C'est justement la distinction que je fais. 

Pour ma part, j'emploierais uniquement _y_ dans le contexte suivant parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de personnes, alors même que tout est bien défini.

_— Voulez-vous faire appel aux services de notre avocat ?
— Oui, j'aimerais *y* faire appel._

Je n'envisage en revanche que _à lui_ dans :

_— Voulez-vous faire appel à notre avocat ?
— Oui, j'aimerais faire appel *à lui*._


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Avec un autre verbe à construction indirecte comme _parler_, que diriez-vous étant donné que je suppose que vous n'emploieriez pas le pronom _y_ dans ce cas ?
> 
> _— Vas-tu parler à un avocat ?
> — °Oui, je vais *y* parler._



Comme le dit le TLFi, tout dépend de la nature du verbe. Je pense que dans ce cas, j'utiliserais un contournement du style :
_- Oui, je vais en trouver un et lui parler _(une fois que je l'ai trouvé, il est identifié, donc pronom _lui_)


----------



## olivier68

@capello : oui, mais faut-il distinguer entre "objet" et "personnes" ?

Par exemple : 

- Voudrais-tu faire appel aux cabinet d'avocats de X, Y et Z ? (a priori : défini)
- Oui, je veux bien y faire appel (on se réfère alors au cabinet)
- Oui, je veux bien faire appel à eux (on se réfère alors de façon plus précise soit à X, y ou Z, soit, de façon plus générique à l'ensemble des toutes les personnes qui constituent le cabinet)

Les deux réponses me semblent tout à fait correctes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour un cabinet d'avocat, la syllepse est possible et implique donc que les deux options sont valables. Mais la syllepse n'est plus possible lorsque l'on parle des *services* d'un avocat ou d'un cabinet.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> C'est du français familier ou régional



Un recherche _(quand / pourquoi)_ _y faire appel _où_ y _=_  avocat, médecin, expert, psychologue, etc. + indéfini_ montre que la tournure n’est ni régionale ni familière (en passant, on trouve aussi le _y_ quand le complément est _défini + humain_, mais cela n’a rien de nouveau  : _Mais dans la langue parlée courante, cette règle est rarement observée. Dans le cas du pronom se substituant à à + GN animé, on utilise fréquemment la forme y à la place de à lui, à elle etc. dans le cas des verbes après lesquels on devrait normalement utiliser une forme disjointe (penser à, rêver à__ etc. p. 303 - _source)

Quand la pronominalisation avec un pronom est impossible (cas de _parler à, _où la question n’est pas complément animé _vs_ complément inanimé, mais bien celle de l’impossible pronominalisation par un pronom du complément indéfini – ce qui n’est pas le cas de _faire appel à_), il y a l’option proposée par atcheque : pronominaliser avec _faire_.

_— Vas-tu parler à un avocat ?
— Oui, c’est ce que je vais faire.



_


----------



## olivier68

_Penses-tu à lui ?
 ---> j'y pense
 ---> je pense à lui


   _


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Un recherche _(quand / pourquoi)_ _y faire appel _où_ y _=_ avocat, médecin, expert, psychologue, etc. + indéfini_ montre que la tournure n’est ni régionale ni familière


Tout ce que cette recherche montre est que c'est un tour courant, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de penser qu'il est familier. C'est en tout cas certainement ainsi que je le perçois quand je l'entends…


----------



## k@t

Disons que les occurrences sont tirées de contexte où le registre n’est a priori pas familier. Après, si vous percevez cette tournure comme familière, c’est votre sensibilité, et peut-être avez-vous raison, et peut-être les auteurs emploient-ils ce tour à mauvais escient. Néanmoins, il me semble un peu hâtif d’en faire une généralité en vous fondant sur votre seul ressenti et d’en tirer des injonctions :


Maître Capello said:


> C'est du français [...] à ne pas imiter,


----------

